# EJ Mix Ratio



## GrowinDad (Oct 12, 2014)

I know many seem to be fine with EJMix. The taste is horrendous for me and I love the natural flavor of my oil and pg mix, just not the separation. So I am trying to get the best of both worlds, the benefits of the ej mix without needing to add flavor to stomach it.

I am doing a run this week and plan is to see how little EJ mix I can use to "bind" with the oil and then add in more PG to get the final product.

I am thinking of .25:1, reducing the EJ Mix by 75%. But I am curious if anyone has tried this already, seeing how little EJ Mix is required.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 12, 2014)

36 - 37% is max saturation ime.


----------



## justugh (Oct 12, 2014)

GrowinDad said:


> I know many seem to be fine with EJMix. The taste is horrendous for me and I love the natural flavor of my oil and pg mix, just not the separation. So I am trying to get the best of both worlds, the benefits of the ej mix without needing to add flavor to stomach it.
> 
> I am doing a run this week and plan is to see how little EJ mix I can use to "bind" with the oil and then add in more PG to get the final product.
> 
> I am thinking of .25:1, reducing the EJ Mix by 75%. But I am curious if anyone has tried this already, seeing how little EJ Mix is required.


i am doing a 1 to 3 mix 1 bho 3 ejmix 

order yourself some 2 dram bottles...........take a pipette or fill needle get 2 mls of some vanilla extract (it is cheap and a dark color) and add it to the dram bottle 

make up 2 ml dram and a 8ml dram

take the bho and put it in the dram bottle ..........untill it matches the lvl of the 2 ml .............now put in some EJmix 4 mls or so and heat the bottle so the oil melts cap it shake it like it owes u money for 20 years and u need bailed out of jail (this is 6 mls a 1 to 2 mix ) when it is all broken up add 2 more mls of the mix match it to the 8 ml dram and shake the it again u have just made 8 mls of canna oil for your vape


----------



## GrowinDad (Oct 12, 2014)

Snaps, no comprendo. Curious how little EJ Mix I can use, and then supplement with PG, and still have it hold. I like 2 parts PG to one part oil in the end. 

Justugh, trying not to use flavor to mask the EJ Mix. Trying to use as little EJ mix as possible.


----------



## justugh (Oct 12, 2014)

GrowinDad said:


> Snaps, no comprendo. Curious how little EJ Mix I can use, and then supplement with PG, and still have it hold. I like 2 parts PG to one part oil in the end.
> 
> Justugh, trying not to use flavor to mask the EJ Mix. Trying to use as little EJ mix as possible.


no flavor the vanilla is just so u can eyeball the lvl knowing what mls is at so u can mix the correct amount of the other in (it is a dark color and cheap so it makes a good lvl marker once u fill up the vile with a set ML) ..........this allows u to mix them up in small batches to u can make it up for a large bottles and do bigger batches


what snaps told u is the same thing i did

the highest amount u want to mix in with your is about 37% bho oil a 1 part bho to 2 part ejmix would be a 33% mix ...........my mix is 25% 1 part Bho 3 parts ejmix ( it flows easier into the atomizer and does not crush u like the 1 to 2 mix)

as for mixing in PG and VG it will break apart ...Ejmix is Peg 400 300 200 and peg
adding tincture is your best choice to keep the power up but it still needs to be shaken back into it 

tincture is just VG with weed soaked for 6 weeks or u do the 3day method using low heat to speed the transfer up ..........u press the VG out of the weed and u have tincture u can eat or mix into atomizers (but this is only a additive does not have the power alone )


----------



## GrowinDad (Oct 13, 2014)

JUstugh, you always seem to confuse me man. I know how to make THC Vape juice. I know how to mix, I know how to measure. I have made tinctures and still think your VG/ISO thing is nuts! I have a MBA, I know how to compute %. Not trying to sound like an asshole and I realize you are trying to be of assistance, but you aren't.

First off, the EJ Mix contains PG along with the different PEGs. You absolutely can cut an oil/EJMix blend with more PG. I did it, a 1:1:1 mix of oil (mine is QWET), EJ Mix, and normal PG. But it still tastes like shit to me (and we flavored the EJ Mix a bit). You are correct that VG will not hold.

Maybe no one else has tried what I am attempting but I think I am being clear. Think of it this way. I will end up with a product that has one part of QWET mixed with two parts of some blend of EJ MIX and straight PG. I will first mix the QWET with some amount of EJ Mix to get it into solution. I want that to be as little as possible. I will then add as much straight PG to it to get to the end formula.

I know that I can go 1:1 oil to EJ mix per the bottle and then add in 1 part of PG and it will stay in solution. But if I go 1 part oil to .5 part EJ Mix and then 1.5 part PG, will it hold? If I go 1 part oil to .25 part EJ Mix and then 1.75 part PG, will it hold? Make sense.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 13, 2014)

Try it and let us know how it works.

EJmix is a blend of propylene glycol and PEG400, PEG300, and PEG200

You're basically altering the ratio.


----------



## justugh (Oct 13, 2014)

go for it man
i spent 2300 bucks getting this right ,,,,,,,,,,,,what u are about to do will not work the oil will break apart ...............i should know i tried it every way possible
the only thing that does work is a ejmix 2mls of bho to 6 mls of ejmix ..........if u want can add tincture but it will still break apart 1:3:1 bho ejmix tincture
to make it stable it is just 1 to 3 mix bho ejmix

tried to help yah avoid the same pit falls i got ...........be ready to toss out the messed up batches and blow more BHO
VG and oil does not mix
PG and oil partly mixes but breaks apart
EJmix is the only thing i seen that keeps from breaking apart but that is only if it is bho and ejmix only(if u added to much oil the part it can not intake will float to the top .......when u let it settle then u need to strain it to keep the atomizer from clogging up) 

if u want to just mix oil and PG u need to get a Co2 extraction system ..........then u can copy the O vape method they use in denver


----------



## GrowinDad (Oct 13, 2014)

How can you tell me that what I have done and worked can not. You absolutely can mix in more PG after a 1:1 oil to EJ Mix. I did it and it held for days with no separation whatsoever. With VG you are correct. If that worked, than logically there is some lower ratio of EJ mix that would. Maybe it is .9:1, maybe it is .5:1, maybe lower. I am going to try .25 EJ Mix, 1 part oil, 1.75 part PG and see.

I personally see no value in adding a tincture. I tried vaping a VG tincture. Not strong enough to be worthy and tasted horrible as well.

For me, the separation I get with straight PG mix is not as bad as the horrendous taste of EJ Mix. That's just me.

Honestly man, not trying to diss you. Just saying that I am trying to see if anyone has tried what I am trying to do and you are going into other directions. 

And CO2 - would love to!


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 13, 2014)

One might winterize bho prior to decarboxylation followed by a 1:2 dilution making for a 33% strength mix that flows.


----------



## GrowinDad (Oct 16, 2014)

Wash 1: 45 seconds. Filtered through two paper coffee filters. Then left in the dry ice to see if any sediment formed at the bottom - it didn't and liquid was beautiful. Only a slight yellowish haze. Air dried, scraped, melted. added in some more ethanol so I could suck it up into a syringe and get into the vial and then let it evap out on a coffee warmer. Had about 1 ml extract. Mixed it with .25 ml of EJ Mix and then 2 ml of PG. After a little over an hour - no signs of separation  Have not sampled to see how it tastes.

Wash 2: 90 seconds. Filtered through paper coffee filters. Done under dry ice. Converted into RSO via rice cooker. Ended up with approx. 4 ml of RSO. Mixed with the same of PG (no EJ Mix). After approx. 18 hours, no separation. I use this at night for sleep issues but it is in a dark tank and normally a dark vial so hard to tell separation usually. Very interesting that it holds - what is being cooked out that makes this happen!?

Pics of both are below. I also posted a pic of the little hand mixer I use. It is awesome. I can stick it into a 30 ml vial and it mixed awesome with nothing splashing out. Hard to tell from the pic but the end is slit into two. Once it starts spinning, those two side flare out into wings to mix.


----------



## GrowinDad (Oct 16, 2014)

Now at five hours and still no separation  Put some into a tank four hours and hit it. I find normally that this Kanger Protank Mini hits great but is the worst for separation. Normally after one hit it becomes dramatic. Still no separation.

The EJ Mix used had been lightly flavored (banana and vanilla). Keep in mind, it is only 8% of the final mix. Net flavor when vaping.... Does not have the nice weed flavor I like, only subtleties of it. The banana and vanilla do not come through. The hideous, atricous chemical foot flavor of a 1:1 oil to EJ Mix is gone. There is a minor bitter chemically aftertaste but it is not relevant.

So.... if EJ Mix tastes like shit to you, you can get the benefits of its holding characteristic with much less than 1:1. I am amazed that me taking it down so much worked. I wasn't expecting it but decided to start by shooting for gold. Even if you don't mind the taste, PG costs so much less than EJ mix that it is still worthy.

Things that I believe helped me and may have contributed to the success (meaning if you try and don't do these, don't call me a liar):
1.) Getting the shit dry ice cold. After filtering, even when dropped to room temp, there were no solids at the bottom of the ball jar. The coffee filters also had almost no sediment in them as well. So dry ice will now be part of my regimen. But be careful, I had the lid on one of the ball jars and it got so cold that the lid almost exploded off.
2.) Mixer - that little hand mixer works awesome and much better in my opinion than when I used a hand whisk or anything that would allow me to mix small quantities without spraying all over the place. It came with other attachments that I used first (whisk, frother, etc) but this mixing one (pic posted on above post) kicks ass.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 16, 2014)

Great information GrowinDad!

That "mixer" looks like a little homogenizer. 

I must agree, the more clean the oil or colder the extract the better it stays mixed. If you use PEG400 NF/USP it will stay mixed without issues. Downside, you do need to add flavoring to cover the PEG taste. Not sure if that really is a downside if you have the right flavors! I like Banana Nut myself. 

Using PG USP you will find that different clearomizers will allow you to taste your strains like you are looking for. For instance, when I use the iClear30 I taste only the mj flavor as long as the concentrate was not winterized.


----------



## skepler (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi GrowinDad, sounds like you are getting it down. I haven't tried the EJ Mix. Like Grow Goddess, I have used PEG400 USP, and Propylene Glycol, separately. I switched to PG as I was allergic to the PEG. I mix mine 1:1, PG to wax. I add both to a 2oz stainless condiment container which I hold in my left hand, and heat it with a heat gun in my right. Once the wax melts I stir it with a paper clip. I assume, since I am holding it in my hand, the mixture does not exceed 130°F. I have some I mixed 6-8 months ago and it has not separated. The wax was winterized first.


----------



## GrowinDad (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow Skeplar, that's amazing honestly. Using only a paper clip!


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 22, 2014)

That's all it took for me was a little stirring with heat.

I have some 1:1 decarbed that's holding strong.


----------



## GrowinDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Snaps, 1:1 PG to oil with no separation after months? He isn't talking EJ Mix.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 24, 2014)

GrowinDad said:


> Snaps, 1:1 PG to oil with no separation after months? He isn't talking EJ Mix.


Yeah I used ejmix. Sorry.


----------



## hoova (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm wondering if anyone here is from Michigan and has ever had liquid sunshine? I'm trying to make something very similar to that


----------



## Harry Sachs (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi everyone.Not trying to hijack this thread but I was looking around and saw it. Been a member for years but don't post much. Just wanted to add my 2 cents. I tried EJ Mix quite a while back. Tasted pretty gross as several have mentioned. Kind of like vaping plastic? IDK. Just wanted to share my experience with another product which I received as a Christmas present. It's called PUFF MAJIC Original from PUFF MAJIC Vapor Co. I was skeptical after my experience with EJ Mix and the dozen other methods of creating my own vape liquid I have tried. My friend in another state has been very happily using it but I had never tried it. Anyway, Santa was nice and got me some this year. All I have to say is that this stuff is AWESOME! It is easy to use and tastes so good. I mixed it almost 2 weeks ago and have no signs of anything separating. I mixed 1g to about 3ml. Anyone else try this yet?


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 5, 2015)

Funny that people describe various unpleasant flavors from ejmix. I'd propose the opposite. I can't taste it.

IMO the flavor of the concentrates suspended in ejmix account for the flavor profile. 

I've a strain that puts out shatter that tastes like lemon candy. When used with ejmix the hit tastes like lemon candy. 

I also have a very dank strain that just stinks. It makes oil that is very unpleasant tasting and the pen mix reflects this.


----------



## Harry Sachs (Jan 5, 2015)

I can see where you are coming from. I thought it had a plastic taste but my brother didn't get that from it at all. Totally agree on the flavors of the concentrates coming through. Just depends on the concentrates. Last summer I extracted some Obama Kush and it was far from tasty. I winterized and refined it a little further and most of the bad taste was gone. But I guess maybe that's when the flavor of the liquid becomes important? I still have a blob of the O.K. tucked away. Maybe I will see if this new stuff makes it taste better.


----------



## GrowinDad (Jan 5, 2015)

I have to disagree Snaps. I spent most of my career in food manufacturing where I dealt a lot with flavors. Different people have different palates and sensitivities. So it may be that some of us are more sensitive to something in it or that you are less so. As an example, some kids truly do gag from all those veggies like broccoli they hate. I know that I have a great mouth for tasting. Despite the fact that I was a pack a day smoker at the time, the R&D people always wanted me on their taste tests because I could pick out subtleties.

With that said, on cost alone EJ as the sole base is useless. I made a batch on Friday. I used only one drop of EJ mix per ml of oil and then added 2 ml of PG and it holds perfectly. 30ml of EJ costs the same as a gallon of PG 

But that's what makes America great!


----------



## hoova (Jan 5, 2015)

I was thinking about taking like 7 ml pg and mixing it with a drop vanilla flavoring. then take 1 drop of that and mix it with the 1g of bho that I will b putting with 1ml of EJ MIX.


----------



## Harry Sachs (Jan 5, 2015)

I agree 100% GDad. I have several friends that are chefs and they always value my opinion on their cooking and I have a pretty good palate. Some of us are just more sensitive to different flavors I think.
So lucky me, I'm off today and my kids are back to school. Nothing to do. Terrible problem to have. I just mixed up some puff majic with some of the yucky Obama kush bho I had. Have to go out later and buy another cartomizer. We shall see if the juice flavor masks the flavor of the bho. If it does then I will be truly impressed. The ok tasted like concentrated carrots and dirt.


----------



## hoova (Jan 5, 2015)

has anyone in here mixed e juice flavor with the ej mix?


----------



## GrowinDad (Jan 5, 2015)

I did have my EJ Mix flavored by a friend who makes vape juice for a living. If using one you bought, just make sure it is all PG based with no VG.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 5, 2015)

PG and PEG are different animals. IME peg has little/no flavor. PG tastes like antifreeze.


----------



## GrowinDad (Jan 6, 2015)

Snaps, I think you mislabeled your bottles


----------



## Harry Sachs (Jan 6, 2015)

hoova said:


> has anyone in here mixed e juice flavor with the ej mix?


I have. I mix my own nicotine e-juice so I have an assortment of flavors. It wont kill the bad taste but does hide it some. Just be very careful. A little flavor goes a long way. You can always add more but you cant take it back. And too much flavoring is a whole other bad taste all together.


----------



## Harry Sachs (Jan 6, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> Snaps, I think you mislabeled your bottles


+1


----------



## Harry Sachs (Jan 6, 2015)

Tested the Obama Kush / PUFF MAJIC combo after work today so I could evaluate it as my first smoke, or vape I guess, of the day. I would have to say it is pretty good. Still has the carrot/dirt flavor from the Obama bho but not as bad as I remember. Tastes more kushy. I definitely wouldn't call it a fail. I think I'm sold on the majic. And to keep the thread on topic, I went 1g concentrates to 3g liquid


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 6, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> Snaps, I think you mislabeled your bottles


Or....I'll let you fill in the blank for the atfirstglance knowitall....fuck I hate this site, someone ban me already


----------



## GrowinDad (Jan 6, 2015)

Bublon, smiley face. I was joking and I am pretty sure Snaps would realize it. I hatethe taste of EJ and he is good with it. No biggee and I like his posts..

Look at my history on RIU, I am not an e-asshole even if I am a smart ass...


----------



## hoova (Jan 11, 2015)

I took 7 ml pg. mixed with 2 drops of vanilla custard flavor. then took a drop from that and added that to my ej mix/ bho. pretty tasty if you ask me. now I need need to work on turning this dry ice hash into oil so I can make some more. any suggestions? ??


----------



## jondamon (Jan 11, 2015)

hoova said:


> I took 7 ml pg. mixed with 2 drops of vanilla custard flavor. then took a drop from that and added that to my ej mix/ bho. pretty tasty if you ask me. now I need need to work on turning this dry ice hash into oil so I can make some more. any suggestions? ??



IMO QWISO the dry ice hash. 

Then turn it into vape fluid. 



J


----------



## hoova (Jan 11, 2015)

jondamon said:


> IMO QWISO the dry ice hash.
> 
> Then turn it into vape fluid.
> 
> ...


so don't do it with everclear? do it with isopropyl alcohol?


----------



## jondamon (Jan 11, 2015)

hoova said:


> so don't do it with everclear? do it with isopropyl alcohol?



You can use ever clear. 

I don't have access to ever clear. 




J


----------



## hoova (Jan 11, 2015)

jondamon said:


> You can use ever clear.
> 
> I don't have access to ever clear.
> 
> ...


would everclear work better/just as good?


----------



## jondamon (Jan 11, 2015)

hoova said:


> would everclear work better/just as good?



Everclear is generally prefered by the USA as you can get hold of it easily and there's no real issue if some solvent remains behind as its grain alcohol. 

Whereas ISO needs to be fully purged. 

In the UK you can't get hold of high enough % grain alcohol other than bio-ethanol which is a fuel lol. 




J


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2015)

justugh said:


> go for it man
> i spent 2300 bucks getting this right ,,,,,,,,,,,,what u are about to do will not work the oil will break apart ...............i should know i tried it every way possible
> the only thing that does work is a ejmix 2mls of bho to 6 mls of ejmix ..........if u want can add tincture but it will still break apart 1:3:1 bho ejmix tincture
> to make it stable it is just 1 to 3 mix bho ejmix
> ...


Peg 200 and 300 is the reason ejmix holds...


----------



## justugh (Jan 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Peg 200 and 300 is the reason ejmix holds...


the peg works well with the CBD oils mixxed with flavor .....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2015)

justugh said:


> the peg works well with the CBD oils mixxed with flavor .....


Peg 200 and 300 is what keeps the ej mix solution and the concentrate combined. .there's other stuff in it but those 2 are what keeps it from separating.


----------



## justugh (Jan 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Peg 200 and 300 is what keeps the ej mix solution and the concentrate combined. .there's other stuff in it but those 2 keep it from separating.


then what is the point of having the peg400 in there if the 200 and 300 is the ones that do the job


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 21, 2015)

The number following the PEG has to do with the molecular weight. The 200, 300 and 400 are all light weight PEG molecules in comparison to the heavier PEG grades like PEG 10000


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2015)

justugh said:


> then what is the point of having the peg400 in there if the 200 and 300 is the ones that do the job


200 and 300 are to thin to use alone.


----------



## BiggieNuggz (Jan 25, 2015)

Great thread. I use PEG400 and PG for my mix. Tried just the PEG400 and it had a medical/sanitary or just kind of an "off" flavor with almost no flavor of the concentrate. Then I bought some PG and that's all it took to smooth it out. It almost completely takes away the "off" flavor of the PEG400 and allows the flavor of the concentrate to come through. I've been heating and mixing 2ml PEG400 and 1ml PG to a gram of shatter with great success. It takes me a couple of weeks to vape that amount. I know, compared to many I'm on the low end of "liqweed" consumption. Anyway over those 2 weeks slowly disepnsing it from a 10ml plastic squeeze bottle with a needle tip I notice no seperation. Sure I give it a good many shakes before I fill my .5ml cartridge but I seems to infuse nicely after heating. My next batch I'm going to flip the ratio and heat 2ml PG and 1ml PEG400 with a gram of shatter. I'm confident it will still stay mixed/infused over the 2 weeks time I consume it. 

Btw this is my vape cartridge style of choice lately. I've tried several different clearos, cartos and tanks (currently liking the Kanger eVod Glass) but these little guys are a direct gravity/vacuum feed onto the atomizer coil and do a great job at transferring the flavor of the final mix. They're not fancy, they just work.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xo+pen+vape+cartridge&_nkw=o+pen+vape+cartridge&_sacat=0


----------



## miked0138 (Feb 19, 2015)

to answer the op, I have used ejmix, 1:1:3 ejmix,bho,plain pg or random 0 nicotine ejuice, with no seperation so you certainly can dilute an ejmix/bho mix with pg or 0 nicotine ejuice without it seperating, 1ml:1g:3ml is as far as i have pushed it though. i see no reason to use anymore than 1ml pf ejmix per g of bho, that is plenty to dissolve it to liquid, then adding more pg should not cause it to seperate especialy if it was winterized and cured properly. If you are worried try adding 1 ml of pg at a time and watch for seperation, if it does occur stop adding pg and add a little more ejmix,


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Feb 19, 2015)

So this is a great way to conserve your oil correct? It seems like it would stretch 1 gram of Qwiso much further than just smoking it, and you can do it on the go? How many "hits," does one gram of bho at the 2:1:1 ration last you? Any further updates here? New techs?


----------



## jondamon (Feb 19, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> So this is a great way to conserve your oil correct? It seems like it would stretch 1 gram of Qwiso much further than just smoking it, and you can do it on the go? How many "hits," does one gram of bho at the 2:1:1 ration last you? Any further updates here? New techs?



I made 1.5g of QWISO and dissolved into 9ml of PG. 

IT takes around 7-10 good vapes in order to feel the effects as if it were a joint.


I made my first "real" batch before Xmas and still have some left. 

A friend had a fill up of my mix in his Kangertech EVOD 1.6ml tank and it lasted him 2 evenings vaping only the mix and not having any other form of weed. 

He said that the high was also very similar to a joint. 

That's at 6:1 pg:qwiso. 

Mine hasn't seperated at all using only PG but is quite throaty on the inhale and exhale. 

I used a warm oil bath to partially decarb my QWISO and purge any remaining alcohol out and then mixed in the PG and kept it in the bath for around 5-10mins until fully dissolved. 

I don't solely use concentrates but I don't smoke joints any more as I've stopped using tobacco. 

So for me it's great to be able to use a multitude of different things in order to get trollied. Lol. 

I use a CLOUPOR CLOUTANK M3 attachment, a VAPEORSMOKE pocket vaporiser, a pipe, a bong and also my vape juice. 


Next round of QWISO that I've set aside 28g of bud for Im using PEG400 and the warm oil bath again but this time it will be a 2:1 Pg:QWISO. 

That way if it needs any more pg etc I can dilute slightly. 

I'm hoping to achieve a 1 hit and quit kind of vape. Lol. 




J


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice, thanks! I have never owned an w-cig....so any tips or personal experience on which would be a good one to purchase? I wouldn't mind be able to take this on the go and having a little tube for the night full of the THC juice and one full of nicotine juice lol. Completely cut out my drunken chain smoking!


jondamon said:


> I made 1.5g of QWISO and dissolved into 9ml of PG.
> 
> IT takes around 7-10 good vapes in order to feel the effects as if it were a joint.
> 
> ...


----------



## GrowinDad (Feb 19, 2015)

I have been at a bar, sitting at a table with a cop, puffing my e-juice and he had no idea. For the record, didn't know he was a cop at the time 

I go 2-2.5 parts PG per part oil. I usually take 3-4 hits.

I've also noticed that a lot of people I know will partake of my e-juice, but won't smoke. So now I am the hit of the neighborhood...


----------



## jondamon (Feb 19, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Nice, thanks! I have never owned an w-cig....so any tips or personal experience on which would be a good one to purchase? I wouldn't mind be able to take this on the go and having a little tube for the night full of the THC juice and one full of nicotine juice lol. Completely cut out my drunken chain smoking!



I make my own juices too. 

My personal preference for gear is
Innokin MVP2.0
Aspire Nautilus

The simplest gear you can get would be 
Ego c twist 1100mah
With something like a KANGERTECH mini protank 3. 

As for NIC juice. 
If you have a prefered flavour then buy the concentrate form. 
Then Some pharma grade propylene glycol and some vegetable glycerin. 
Then you'll need some base NIC fluid in either pg or VG. 

Search for an eJuice calculator. 

Add your base nicotine level. They come in 6/12/18/24/36/54/72 mg/ml
Add your target nicotine level. 
How much flavouring you want into your mix and then measure with syringes etc. 

Plenty of youtube DIY mixing vids etc out there. 

I've been mixing since Oct'14 and my prefered all day vape is SNAKE BLOOD. 

It's a mix of coconut, strawberry and Bavarian cream. 




J


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Feb 19, 2015)

jondamon said:


> I make my own juices too.
> 
> My personal preference for gear is
> Innokin MVP2.0
> ...


Perfect, I think I'm going to start out with the simple one lol, it's a pretty big investment without ever having tried them before. Thanks so much for the exact wording!


----------



## GrowinDad (Feb 19, 2015)

My opinion, you need a decent battery. I used to use a cheap e-go and no comparison to a battery I can crank up to a higher wattage. I like my protank minis for oil. And nice because they only hold about .75 ml. (guess). I vape my nic juices out of the cheap plastic SMOK tanks because I have one for so many flavors and they work pretty well as well. I guess my point is that I think any bottom coil tank will work but you can't get away with a cheap battery.

That Snake Blood sounds great. 

Jondamon and I have debated on this before so all in good fun, but from my experience any VG is a no-no in a THC juice. Maybe it is the oil bath that makes the difference as I have never done one. But from the old coffee warmer method, anytime I let VG touch it, it separates. As a matter of fact, yesterday I did manage to syringe out the VG from one test, add some EJ Mix and PG to the oil, and get it to stabilize. It definitely did retain some of the taste of the tropical banana flavor in the VG juice.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 19, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> My opinion, you need a decent battery. I used to use a cheap e-go and no comparison to a battery I can crank up to a higher wattage. I like my protank minis for oil. And nice because they only hold about .75 ml. (guess). I vape my nic juices out of the cheap plastic SMOK tanks because I have one for so many flavors and they work pretty well as well. I guess my point is that I think any bottom coil tank will work but you can't get away with a cheap battery.
> 
> That Snake Blood sounds great.
> 
> Jondamon and I have debated on this before so all in good fun, but from my experience any VG is a no-no in a THC juice. Maybe it is the oil bath that makes the difference as I have never done one. But from the old coffee warmer method, anytime I let VG touch it, it separates. As a matter of fact, yesterday I did manage to syringe out the VG from one test, add some EJ Mix and PG to the oil, and get it to stabilize. It definitely did retain some of the taste of the tropical banana flavor in the VG juice.



The VG comment was purely about NIC juice.

But I've found adding VG to a fully cooked (cooled not cooked lol) PG mix does seem to hold in solution better.

It DEFINATELY seperated though but a quick shake made it combine again.

Pic attached of the recipe I use for snake blood.

Using all TPA/TFA flavours.

Another good flavour is
14% bilberry
6% raspberry.

I call it raspberry blues.

Get yourself on
Www.e-liquid-recipes.com.

You can add your flavour stock into your profile and choose what can I make it will give you a list of recipes based on your flavours you have.



J


----------



## jondamon (Feb 19, 2015)

Here's a pic of my box of tricks and flavours. 

 

My cupcake world flavours. These flavours are good but a little weak. 
 

My TPA/TFA flavour selection. 
 

My hangsen tobacco essences. 
 

And finally my weapon of choice for NIC juice. 
 

J


----------



## jondamon (Feb 19, 2015)

Also forgot to mention that snake blood allowed to steep for a few weeks turns Amber/red. 


J


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks so gangster lol. So the battery is all important then, but both of you seem to agree the protech minis are good enough? Thanks so much y'all, I really have some motivation to extract this trim I have now!


----------



## jondamon (Feb 19, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Looks so gangster lol. So the battery is all important then, but both of you seem to agree the protech minis are good enough? Thanks so much y'all, I really have some motivation to extract this trim I have now!



The stick style batteries like egos are ok. My wife uses a small stick battery but she only vapes tobacco flavours. They put out 3.7v constantly.

The better batteries are adjustable.

The one pictures of mine allows a selectable voltage from 3.3-5.0v but also allows wattage to be controlled from 6.0-11w.

When using a concentrate THC juice they work better at higher voltages/wattages.

With NIC juices you get different intensities of flavours at different v/w's.

The battery I use lasts me around 2-3 days of vaping all day and it's rated at 2600mah. My wife's battery is a 650mah and lasts Her vaping for an evening (roughly)

The kangers are good little tanks for THC juice.

SNAPSPROVOLONE uses an ASPIRE NAUTILUS for THC juice like mine pictured.

I started with the 1100 ego twist as I mentioned earlier. It's variable voltage between 3.3-4.8v by twisting the base on the stick battery.

It work well for me. 

It can be as cheap or expensive as you want it to get. 

My current eCig cost me around £52 which is about $75. 




J


----------



## diggsta (Apr 8, 2015)

Can someone clarify this ejmix ratio for me please?

Does 1:1 mean 1 g ejmix per 1 g oil? Because if it's ml I can't measure the oil. I can weigh the ejmix of course.


----------



## GrowinDad (Apr 8, 2015)

It is by volume when the oil is in a liquid state.

Correction: looked at my bottle and it says 1 ml per gram. I personally do everything by volume but I only use 1 drop of EJ per ml and go PG from there,


----------



## gazan114 (May 25, 2015)

Hey All,

Been here for a long time just never really posted anything. So i did a review on my down time and decided to let you all know what I found out.

Vaproizers aren't a new thing on the market, it isn't guranateed as to how safe they are BUT we can usually tell by the 3rd day of vaporizing that we feel better. So anyways if you are a dabber like me and love to vape i'm sure it crossed your mind to actually vape your extract instead of dabbing. I have tried all the mix's possible from PG/VG and about everything else that came to mind but my only problem was that this stuff would always separate. So i found 2 companies EjMix and Vapeur Extract. Here's what i found out:

Ejmix

Great product it is stable and guarantees not to separate. It has a little after taste to it that i personally don't like that much, kind of a chemical taste. Customer service is *okay *when needing to take back orders and when asking technical questions.

Ratio of extract to ejmix is 1:1
Price $27.00 amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Bloomsdays-EJmix-50ml/dp/B00HG01FI8)


Vapeur Extract

Great product it is stable and guranteed not to separate as well. It doesn't have an after taste, and like the company states there vapor clouds are *HUGE*. Customer service was quick and easy to deal with when i emailed them, no question asked returned my order.

Ratio of extract to vapeurextract is an impressive *2:1* yea thats alot of extract
Price $27.00 amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Vapeur-Extract-VE-2oz/dp/B00Y3PIARI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432592891&sr=8-1&keywords=vapeur extract)

If i'm not mistaken they ship for free from there company website.

Conclusion Vapeur Extract is better.

They both are really great products but one thing i enjoyed about the Vapeur Extract is that i didn't get chemical taste. Also in the future if i want to add more to my e-liquid i can.


----------



## crawlintbss (Jul 16, 2015)

Finally jumping on this train of ejuice concentrates. Got my ejmix and PG showing up tomorrow and oil is finishing up tonite. I have a nautilis mini so i tihnk im pretty set. I have done a fair amount of reading last night and did find one person that mentions he uses only a few drops of EJ /1g oil/ rest PG with no problems at all. im going to shoot for minimal ej use and the rest in PG. Will post back how it works. thanks for the link growindad!


----------



## crawlintbss (Jul 19, 2015)

Great success.

i did = 1g wax - .5ml EJ - 1ml PG. 2 Hitter quiter and im a heavy smoker. Could probably cut it down to 3ml PG and still be fairly strong after 5-6 hits.


----------



## Victor Vaperight (Jul 22, 2015)

Been vaping for as long as I can remember, but new to the process of making my oil for my best friend, the vape pen. I started as most did I think by quickly ordering the EJ and just as quickly, made my first batch with 1gr AK47 Wax to 35 drops (1 mil ?) EJ and noticed the EJ taste immediately. 2nd batch, same mix but added 5 drops VG to sweeten, and VOILA taste gone. 3rd batch 1gr Sour Diesel to same EJ mix + the 5 VG drops. Total output can fill my Kangtech Evod 2 mini twice. I am convinced the product you use makes or breaks the taste. This last batch using Sour Diesel is kicking my ass, and I've been a hard core smoker (all day, every day) since 74'. So tonight, I'm ordering up some Majic juice (Gummy Bear flavored) and some of this other stuff called Vapeur, who seem to be dabbling with infusing herbs to their blend as you can get the aphrodisiac blend, energy blend, etc, etc. I'll let you know how both work and taste. Really interested in this new guy Vapeur Extracts...Let's see how his tastes as he's been reviewed well. So thank you all. My knowledge of making my own vape product is not only fun, but is saving me a shitload of money. At $50 per ml x 2 a week from the club, you do the match. Now I buy top notch shatter or Wax for $40 to $50 and get TWICE the amount I would have gotten from the club. And my product, IMHO, craps on theirs....One last thing I've noticed when I started Vaping. Flower taste like burned leaf. Can't stand it. And this has been my favorite taste forever....And now, the oil is so pure, and taste so good, Bud no matter how good or pungent taste like shit to me....anyone else? Oh yeah, Growin Dad and especially Snaps, you've both been most helpful...As Jeremy Clarkson would say "I've learned MANY things." thanks


----------



## crawlintbss (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes ive been loving this extract juice as well. makes the wax/oil last 10x longer then dabbing. i filled my 2ml tank and still have .75ml left and been using it all week with some minimal flower smoking in between. still no separation.


----------



## Victor Vaperight (Jul 26, 2015)

12 AM.... Testing in progress on 4th batch. My Majic Juice came today. Nice two day shipping as they are West Coast also. I decided to get the Gummi bears flavored juice. I knew once I opened it and smelled it I was going to be cutting it with my EJ Juice. In my humble, just calling it as I'm seeing it, kind of way, I'm calling it "too sweet by itself". That being said however, means nothing to anyone as everyone's taste buds are different, as are probably mine. So we mixed.......4th batch we used a top of the line Vader shatter, at $50 a gr, but when you buy two, it's $35 ea gr. So I gr of Vader shatter at $35 to which I mixed 20 drops EJ to 20 drops Guimmi. Using a Kangertech Evod2 on a Mini eStick @ 4.3. You can definitely taste the berry flavor. The next batch was same Vader Concentrate at 25 EJ juice to 15 drops Majic gummi. Much better 2nd batch if you ask me. Yield looks to be under 2 ml, or right at it. Potency is off the chart. I have smoked the pre packed oil lately, and could hardly taste it. Not taking into account the mixing cost, each gram of oil cost about $17.50, which is a savings of over 66% retail and prepacked.


----------



## crawlintbss (Jul 27, 2015)

Vic - you could back off on the EJ a bit and still be okay. I only do about 15-18 drops. which is .5ml. and i tihnk i could almost go a bit less. I use PG to fill the rest of the mixture up.


----------



## Victor Vaperight (Jul 27, 2015)

Fill the rest of the mixture up to what? I'm finding II like the consistency of 40 drops (whatever that is) and so do my EVODS. I'll take your advice on the next batch and round up with the PG. I really want to BARELY taste the flavor of the Gumji Bear Mix, so it will probably be 15 EJmix, 8 Majic, 7 PG. Should give a nice throat hit at that mix and I can thin it if I need to. I"ll let you know....


----------



## GrowinDad (Jul 28, 2015)

Any nasty flavor, for me, comes from the EJ Mix. So I want to use as lttle of it as possible (plus it costs more). For me, the point of the EJ Mix is to make it hold in solution only. I am able to do so using only one drop of EJ Mix per ml of oil. Then I add PG to make it however I want (I usually go about 2.5 parts PG per part of oil nowadays)...


----------



## crawlintbss (Jul 31, 2015)

Sorry Victor - yes i meant fill any leftover needed ml with PG.

So i do - .5 ML EJ ( maximum - ive read some doing as little as 3 drops. I do 15 drops /.5ml ) Then 1gwax - usually broken into 1/4s to slowly dissolve each piece fully. Then whatever rest in PG i want to make my total ML. I get no EJ taste. Can just take the concentrate.


----------



## Yrose (Jul 31, 2015)

I've ordered EJ Mix and one of the Puff Majic juices and I'll let you know what I think. Here is where I was reading reviews on the Puff Majic. http://fuckcombustion.com/threads/my-secret-to-thc-e-cig-pg-liquid-potent-effective-cheap-easy.6287/page-15


----------



## Victor Vaperight (Aug 2, 2015)

crawlintbss said:


> Sorry Victor - yes i meant fill any leftover needed ml with PG.
> 
> So i do - .5 ML EJ ( maximum - ive read some doing as little as 3 drops. I do 15 drops /.5ml ) Then 1gwax - usually broken into 1/4s to slowly dissolve each piece fully. Then whatever rest in PG i want to make my total ML. I get no EJ taste. Can just take the concentrate.


That's what I' looking for. I understand your mix now. I ran a new mix this morning and must say I'm getting ready to tweak it already, as soon as I get some room in the tank for a few drops. !gr XXX Shatter mixed to 20 drops EJ , 15 drops PM (gummi). I added no extra VG to the end of this batch for sweetness, and I should have. The plastic taste is foremost, and the gummi secondary. Seems hotter than normal, BUT I have gone to the eGO One setup, which is a constant voltage against a 1ohm coil. I'm finding I miss the adjustable voltage of my eLeaf mini where I would be able to "turn down" the hot vapor. That may be why the vapor seems a bit more harsh. But the clouds you get from the eGo setup are great. It gobbles down the oil, but I am not at a shortage from that. 

I do find it interesting your adding of the PG to blend and no VG. I'm making the assumption you like a thick, throaty, almost smoke like hit? I'm ordering a bottle of Vapeur tomorrow.....not sure of flavor. Might go none at all...


----------



## Victor Vaperight (Aug 2, 2015)

Yrose said:


> I've ordered EJ Mix and one of the Puff Majic juices and I'll let you know what I think. Here is where I was reading reviews on the Puff Majic. http://fuckcombustion.com/threads/my-secret-to-thc-e-cig-pg-liquid-potent-effective-cheap-easy.6287/page-15


Exactly where I started. What flavor? I started at 20 drops EJ to 15 MJ and added a bit of VG for sweetness (5 drops....)


----------



## Yrose (Aug 2, 2015)

I got the EJ today and should get the PM tomorrow I think. I bought the 42 Degrees. I was a menthol smoker and now a menthol vaper..... Though I may try others. The only ones I've had so far are the Zen Pen.


----------



## crawlintbss (Aug 2, 2015)

Victor Vaperight said:


> That's what I' looking for. I understand your mix now. I ran a new mix this morning and must say I'm getting ready to tweak it already, as soon as I get some room in the tank for a few drops. !gr XXX Shatter mixed to 20 drops EJ , 15 drops PM (gummi). I added no extra VG to the end of this batch for sweetness, and I should have. The plastic taste is foremost, and the gummi secondary. Seems hotter than normal, BUT I have gone to the eGO One setup, which is a constant voltage against a 1ohm coil. I'm finding I miss the adjustable voltage of my eLeaf mini where I would be able to "turn down" the hot vapor. That may be why the vapor seems a bit more harsh. But the clouds you get from the eGo setup are great. It gobbles down the oil, but I am not at a shortage from that.
> 
> I do find it interesting your adding of the PG to blend and no VG. I'm making the assumption you like a thick, throaty, almost smoke like hit? I'm ordering a bottle of Vapeur tomorrow.....not sure of flavor. Might go none at all...


Correct i dont mind the heavier hits. Ive also read that VG possibly tends to breakdown and seperate the mixture overtime so another reason why i opted not to use it for now. i dont need to "blow coulds" with the cannajuice. I use mine in a Nautilus Mini tank on a 20w gravity mod w/ 1.6ohm coils. 

Just mixed up another batch today with ending out with 2.5ml in the syringe. I get no pg taste at all really , just my wax. or i just dont know the taste of pure pg. 

I think im going to stay with this mixture. I am also use ISO oil/wax/shatter as my product. home made from a plant i grew that didnt dry correctly and smoke like ass. So im just continuing to make ejuice mixtures and tests with it. Ill be on vacation next week and going to do a big extraction run to have some concentrate to play with.


----------



## Victor Vaperight (Aug 5, 2015)

I understand using what you have. My last TWO XXX grows both lost their stank in the last few weeks. Pissed me off so much I broke the room down. Done. Not having to hide a grow here in Cali makes my large, well grown-in back yard raised planter area a perfect 1st outdoor spot..

I'm going to experiment a bit with your mix, and start with the basic 15 drops against 1gr Holy Grail Crumble. Since I like the liquidity of a 40 drop mixture, I have 25 more drops coming. I think 15 of the Magic Vapor gummi flavored. My final 10, I'm going to follow the standard 7/3 formula for pg/vg mixing, and add 7 drops of PG to 3 drops of VG. The flavoring is the tough part. I like it, but not TOO much. News at 11


crawlintbss said:


> Correct i dont mind the heavier hits. Ive also read that VG possibly tends to breakdown and seperate the mixture overtime so another reason why i opted not to use it for now. i dont need to "blow coulds" with the cannajuice. I use mine in a Nautilus Mini tank on a 20w gravity mod w/ 1.6ohm coils.
> 
> Just mixed up another batch today with ending out with 2.5ml in the syringe. I get no pg taste at all really , just my wax. or i just dont know the taste of pure pg.
> 
> I think im going to stay with this mixture. I am also use ISO oil/wax/shatter as my product. home made from a plant i grew that didnt dry correctly and smoke like ass. So im just continuing to make ejuice mixtures and tests with it. Ill be on vacation next week and going to do a big extraction run to have some concentrate to play with.


Found this...Interesting


*100% PG:* Very strong throat hit, with clean flavors and not much vapor production.
*80/20 (PG/VG): *Still very little vapor production, and a moderately strong throat hit.
*70/30 (PG/VG):* A little more vapor, a little less throat hit.
*60/40 (PG/VG): *Decent vapor with a noticeable, but not to overwhelming throat hit.
*50/50 (PG/VG): *An even mix, with quality vapor clouds and a soft throat hit.
*40/60 (PG/VG): *Noticeably larger vapor clouds and a reduce throat hit.
*30/70 (PG/VG):* Good vapor production and a minimal throat hit.
*20/80 (PG/VG):* Excellent vapor production and a very small throat hit.
*100% VG:* Very little throat hit, with noticeably sweet flavor undertones and massive vapor production.


----------



## crawlintbss (Aug 6, 2015)

this Magic vapor gummi ... is that a flavoring or a 0 nig juice? link?

Thanks


----------



## GrowinDad (Aug 6, 2015)

Just as an FYI. Mt. Baker Vapor allows you to choose your PG/VG ratio and nicotine on all their flavors. Plus they are cheap if you order the large size. So you can pick a flavor, say zero nicotine and all PG. I use their Berry Creamy, Caramel Coffee and Coconut Cookie.


----------



## Victor Vaperight (Aug 6, 2015)

crawlintbss said:


> this Magic vapor gummi ... is that a flavoring or a 0 nig juice? link?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.puffmajicvape.com/


----------



## Victor Vaperight (Aug 6, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> Just as an FYI. Mt. Baker Vapor allows you to choose your PG/VG ratio and nicotine on all their flavors. Plus they are cheap if you order the large size. So you can pick a flavor, say zero nicotine and all PG. I use their Berry Creamy, Caramel Coffee and Coconut Cookie.


http://www.mtbakervapor.com/ Interesting....thx


----------



## crawlintbss (Aug 7, 2015)

Hrm im curious as to what their mixture / ingredients are. EJ is just PEG400 ( 2/3/400) mixture which helps keep from solidifying. 

How is your mixtures consistency after sitting days? Mine are still pure liquid after not even being touched for a week. syringe is still nice golden and no solids.


----------



## Yrose (Aug 7, 2015)

Ok, so I tried the PM 42 Degrees with kush wax. It blows away the prefills! Love the taste and was super easy. Did .5 to 30 drops. I meant to do fewer drops but glad I didn't. 3 good hits and a few minutes and I'm feeling fine! My friends really liked it to.


----------



## qwertility (Aug 7, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> It is by volume when the oil is in a liquid state.
> 
> Correction: looked at my bottle and it says 1 ml per gram. I personally do everything by volume but I only use 1 drop of EJ per ml and go PG from there,


Hi I made an account just to ask you about your method. I'm very interested in using the absolute minimum amount of EJmix as well since I agree that it tastes awful. I understand you are having success using 1 drop of EJmix per ml of concentrate. I also understand that you use a QWET extract. Do you think this minimum amount of EJmix would work well with BHO? Do you add one drop of EJmix with your concentrate and mix it before adding PG, or do you add EJmix and PG to your concentrate all at once? I feel like I would have trouble mixing the concentrate with just the one drop before adding PG to it. Also, have you had any of this final product separate on you after an extended period of time? 

Any information you can give me on your method would be so helpful! Thanks!


----------



## GrowinDad (Aug 8, 2015)

I have never made or used BHO, butI developed my method with a buddy and he hd made some. He used some more EJ, don't know exactly. But if fully purged, I don't see why it would behave differently.

What I do is get my oil in a pyrex shot glass type thing. I melt it on a coffee warmer. There is usually not enough for me to get a good measurement on it in there and it is too thick to easily get into a syringe. So I add in 1 ml of ethanol to thin it out and suck it up into a syringe. I then put it into a glass dropper bottle. So if there was 4 ml total, I know I have three of oil. I put it on the coffee warmer to purge off most of the ethanol. A little left doesn't worry me.

From there I have a electric mini hand mixer that works perfectly inside the dropper bottle (great mixing and the tapered top makes for no splatter). I say this because I do not know if that mxing is somehow helping me to be able to use such small amounts of EJ. But I add in the one drop, mix for about ten seconds, and then add the PG and mix some more.

My mix does not separate. I have had some as long as 90 days I would guess...

Having the oil in the 30 ml bottle that is narrow makes it easier to mix in vs if I was still in someting where the oil just barely covers the surface.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Aug 8, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> I have never made or used BHO, butI developed my method with a buddy and he hd made some. He used some more EJ, don't know exactly. But if fully purged, I don't see why it would behave differently.
> 
> What I do is get my oil in a pyrex shot glass type thing. I melt it on a coffee warmer. There is usually not enough for me to get a good measurement on it in there and it is too thick to easily get into a syringe. So I add in 1 ml of ethanol to thin it out and suck it up into a syringe. I then put it into a glass dropper bottle. So if there was 4 ml total, I know I have three of oil. I put it on the coffee warmer to purge off most of the ethanol. A little left doesn't worry me.
> 
> ...


I am not sure why there are big differences either. Nix, from another site, compared shatter vs. qwiso side-by-side. He noted differences with separation using PG/USP and PEG. I have done some comparing, but not with BHO. I have noticed differences between 99% iso, grain alcohol, and ethyl. I am really liking the 200 proof ethyl, but it does not work well with all of my strains. 

Anyway, I may have asked you in the past, but could you provide a link to the mixer you use? It sounds like it is just what I need. It would be nice to be able to mix in the 30mL bottles. 

A link to the source of the EJ mix would be appreciated as well. 

I never got around to trying the ND Sap with any mixtures, but I know it will react differently. I just have not had enough to test yet. 

The reason for asking, I have a 30mL bottle filled with qwiso mixed with PG/USP. It is quite old now and I would like to give your method a try with a few drops of EJ Mix and a mixer. It would be nice to use up that oil. 

Thanks!


----------



## GrowinDad (Aug 8, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-Cordless-Mini-Mixer-Piece/dp/B000E39LYO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1439049304&sr=8-2&keywords=mini+hand+blenderhttp://www.amazon.com/Norpro-Cordless-Mini-Mixer-Piece/dp/B000E39LYO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1439049304&sr=8-2&keywords=mini+hand+blender

The attachment is the one that just looks like a pole. When it spins, the sides open up (you can't tell the end is split in the pic).

EJ Mix is on Amazon as well. I am not sure that it will work once already suspended in PG. I add the EJ to the oil and then the PG.

Good to see you back GG!!


----------



## Grow Goddess (Aug 8, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-Cordless-Mini-Mixer-Piece/dp/B000E39LYO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1439049304&sr=8-2&keywords=mini hand blenderhttp://www.amazon.com/Norpro-Cordless-Mini-Mixer-Piece/dp/B000E39LYO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1439049304&sr=8-2&keywords=mini hand blender
> 
> The attachment is the one that just looks like a pole. When it spins, the sides open up (you can't tell the end is split in the pic).
> 
> ...


Thanks, don't think I have seen that before. I could just rewarm it and hand mix. It doesn't last as long as the initial mix. I would like to try the mixer and a couple of drops of e-juice. 

I think just the mixer alone will help keep it mixed. 

I've been around.... Mostly just responding to alerts. Haven't been reading much. 

We are living in the Twilight Zone


----------



## qwertility (Aug 9, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> I have never made or used BHO, butI developed my method with a buddy and he hd made some. He used some more EJ, don't know exactly. But if fully purged, I don't see why it would behave differently.
> 
> What I do is get my oil in a pyrex shot glass type thing. I melt it on a coffee warmer. There is usually not enough for me to get a good measurement on it in there and it is too thick to easily get into a syringe. So I add in 1 ml of ethanol to thin it out and suck it up into a syringe. I then put it into a glass dropper bottle. So if there was 4 ml total, I know I have three of oil. I put it on the coffee warmer to purge off most of the ethanol. A little left doesn't worry me.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I am definitely going to have to try this out. That mixer looks like it will work well for this purpose. 

One question though... Is there any chance that the small amount of unpurged ethanol is doing the job that you think the EJmix is doing? What if you were to add a drop of ethanol instead of the EJmix?


----------



## Victor Vaperight (Aug 10, 2015)

Yrose said:


> Ok, so I tried the PM 42 Degrees with kush wax. It blows away the prefills! Love the taste and was super easy. Did .5 to 30 drops. I meant to do fewer drops but glad I didn't. 3 good hits and a few minutes and I'm feeling fine! My friends really liked it to.


Lots of good stuff out there now. I bought some from Mt. Baker and can't wait for it to arrive. Always looking for the "perfect" taste. Keep tweaking your ratio until perfection. I bought some of the 1.5ml pipettes to store my oil in, as I'm making so much of it from different sources (shatter, crumble, wax) that I want to keep them straight and not mixed together in the tanks. It makes sucking it out of the Pyrex glass much easier and cleaner, and are great for storage. Hot iron tip to the end, and it's closed securely. I damn sure remember paying $60 per in the clubs for my prefills, and going through 2 a week. Who knows what it was, but it was NOWHERE as strong as the stuff I'm making. I go to my club on "Shatterday" and pay $30 per gram for top shelf shatter, come home and end up with a bit over 2ml when done. I love the cost savings at that level not to mention the improvement in taste and strength/quality... Figures out to a 75% reduction in cost for a product 5X better. I like that....


----------



## GrowinDad (Aug 10, 2015)

It is definitely not the added ethanol as that step was added after my EJ experimenting began. The one thing I have noticed is that if you make a RSO (boiling out the solvent in a rice cooker), you can add to PG and it stays in solution. But it doesn't taste as good or work as well IMO.


----------



## qwertility (Aug 17, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> I have never made or used BHO, butI developed my method with a buddy and he hd made some. He used some more EJ, don't know exactly. But if fully purged, I don't see why it would behave differently.
> 
> What I do is get my oil in a pyrex shot glass type thing. I melt it on a coffee warmer. There is usually not enough for me to get a good measurement on it in there and it is too thick to easily get into a syringe. So I add in 1 ml of ethanol to thin it out and suck it up into a syringe. I then put it into a glass dropper bottle. So if there was 4 ml total, I know I have three of oil. I put it on the coffee warmer to purge off most of the ethanol. A little left doesn't worry me.
> 
> ...


I think I'm gonna give your technique a try. The more I think about it, the more it makes sense in my head. I've read multiple threads in which you describe your technique and I'm confused on one thing. When you reduce your extract with ethanol in order to suck it up with the syringe and get it into your dropper bottle, do you add your EJmix and pg before purging off the ethanol, and then purging it at the end? If not, do you think it could be done this way? I feel like having the extract reduced like this would give it a better opportunity to bind with the EJmix and pg.


----------



## GrowinDad (Aug 17, 2015)

I finish purging the ethanol and then mix in my EJ. Then I add my PG and mix again.

I don't know what impact adding the other stuff in would have on the purge. The only reason I add the extra in is to suck it up and get it into a normal glass dropper bottle. It helps with the measurement as well, but I could eyeball that if I wanted to.

Not sure what you mean by "reduced". Oh wait, you must be a foodie chef type too, as in making a reduction. So technically I guess purging out the ethanol is making a reduction....


----------



## qwertility (Aug 17, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> I finish purging the ethanol and then mix in my EJ. Then I add my PG and mix again.
> 
> I don't know what impact adding the other stuff in would have on the purge. The only reason I add the extra in is to suck it up and get it into a normal glass dropper bottle. It helps with the measurement as well, but I could eyeball that if I wanted to.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "reduced". Oh wait, you must be a foodie chef type too, as in making a reduction. So technically I guess purging out the ethanol is making a reduction....



I guess my main concern is being able to mix the extract with a single drop of EJ. With the ethanol purged, would you say it is runny enough to mix with that mixer without much trouble? Thanks again.


----------



## GrowinDad (Aug 18, 2015)

Absolutely. As long as it is still warm, not a problem at all.


----------



## Vette57 (Aug 20, 2015)

GrowinDI bought a vg/pg mix 70/30 at the e cigarette shop I heard I can mix it directly with my hash and microwave it just long enough to mix together to make my e juice for my vape pen can you verify if this is true thanks for your reply d said:


> Snaps, 1:1 PG to oil with no separation after months? He isn't talking EJ Mix.


Hi growing dad i


----------



## GrowinDad (Aug 20, 2015)

I doubt it will hold - very seriously doubt it. I wouldn't micro either as very hard to control. Better to do a water or oil bath or put on a coffee warmer.

It may appear to hold initially. Though I doubt that with the VG. But then it will separate as soon as you get in a tank and hit it.


----------



## SBRose (Aug 22, 2015)

Great thread. Tried EJ (diluted with PG), Puff, and Vapeur, all unflavored. Vapeur's comfortable at 4.2 V. Puff's tastier, but already hot at 3.3 V. It's not a direct comparison, though. Vapeur may get tastier with time and it's in a better atty. They're close.

How does glycerin work for Vapeur?. Adding 20% ruined EJ-PG (not a total loss, maybe need to heat glycerin first to minimize water). Solvent exchange failed after re-dissolving QWET oil in PGA. Try adding glycerin before reducing PGA? If this works, then residual water and ethanol may thin glycerin enough to wick in some attys. Glycerin tinctures are so delicious orally. Also, maybe use kief with sequential cold glycerin extractions. How much oil can be dissolved in glycerin, theoretically, grams/ml?


----------



## Sun0603 (Sep 14, 2015)

EJMix has very strong chemistry taste which I don't like. Puff Majic is better than EJ but I'm not a big fan to their flavor selections. What I like the most is MixerWhite's Spliff flavor. It gives you both nicotine and thc hit and the tobacco flavor works really well with wax, even with bad quality crumble wax. I'm a heavy smoker who just switched to ecig so it is perfect that I get to vape both nicotine and thc at the same time. If you are not smoker they also got some nice flavors such as watermelon ice <--- my favorite flavor for vaping lol

For ratio I always go with 1gram wax : 2ml mixer (sometime 1:3). I prefer to adjust the power setting of vaporizer rather than change the ratio so I never try 1:1.


----------



## qwertility (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey everyone, just wanted to share my recent success and follow up with @GrowinDad regarding the information he was kind enough to share with me about his technique.

I was very interested in GrowinDad's technique that he described earlier so I bought the same exact mixer he linked and some dropper bottles. I was very impressed with how well this method worked, however it was just a little messy as the high power of the mixer caused a little to overflow and leak down the side of the bottle. Even though it was a very small amount, I don't like losing precious liqweed. Also, I'm a little impatient when it comes to purging the ethanol used to to get the oil into the dropper bottle.

When shopping for equipment for making my liqweed, I decided to buy a little $30 ultrasonic cleaner to speed up the steeping of flavor concentrates when combined with my end product. After seeing how well it worked for this and other purposes, I figured it would probably work perfectly for homogenizing my liqweed. I decided to pop a gram of shatter, about 3ml of pg, and 5 drops of Ejmix (for good measure) into a glass 30ml wide mouth screwtop jar. I did not preheat anything, but merely just threw it all together. I then microwaved some distilled water to 140 degrees and poured it into the ultrasonic cleaner. I put the jar in the ultrasonic cleaner and ran it for 8 cycles of 8 minutes (figured an hour would be a good place to start). When I pulled it out, it was perfect. Completely dissolved and no sign of clumping, even after sitting a few days. And best of all, no mess at all.

I couldn't believe how well this worked. I figure this is about as “set it and forget it” as this process can be. I googled for quite a while in search of other's that have had the same success using this method. I only found a few short forum posts with almost no responses at all.

I urge everyone that is interested in making liqweed to try this out. I also believe the Ejmix I used might be unnecessary with this type of homogenization, so I might try another small batch without any Ejmix and see how long it holds.

Here is a link to the ultrasonic cleaner I bought: http://www.amazon.com/iSonic®-Digital-Ultrasonic-Cleaner-D3800A/dp/B004MBE6WQ

I am already upgrading to a nicer one that has a larger capacity, 30 minute timer, and built in heater. As a bonus, these cleaners can also be used to clean your atomizers.

If anyone tries this technique, please post your results!


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Sep 16, 2015)

So it just shook it until it was completely mixed? I have seen GreyWolf speak on that, but they used actual homogenizers. Looking forward to seeing How long it stays mixed!


----------



## GrowinDad (Sep 16, 2015)

Very cool. I may need to try one.


----------



## SBRose (Sep 16, 2015)

Best results with non-decarboxylated QWET oil dissolved in Vapeur Extract. Smooth and flavorful. Non-decarboxylated is more flavorful and has more balanced effect than decarboxylated, but decarboxylated has great couch-lock, sleepy-time effect.

Sun0603, thanks for another product to try. Love nicotine. 

Another failure with solvent transfer. 10 mls glycerin in 250 mls QWET (approx. one gram oil), reduced. At 25 mls, solution goes cloudy. Ethanol clears, but even at 30 mls glycerin, solution separates.

The more glycerin, the better. Qwertility, just put a sealed jar in the basket of the cleaner? What are you upgrading to?


----------



## qwertility (Sep 16, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> So it just shook it until it was completely mixed? I have seen GreyWolf speak on that, but they used actual homogenizers. Looking forward to seeing How long it stays mixed!


The ultrasonic cleaner emits very high pitched sound waves that travel through the heated water which subtly but very effectively shakes the jar and its contents. Studying the contents of the jar during the UC's cycle I could clearly see everything vibrating very quickly. It's quite fascinating. 5 days now and still no separation. Very happy with the simplicity of this technique.



SBRose said:


> Qwertility, just put a sealed jar in the basket of the cleaner? What are you upgrading to?


Yes, I literally threw the bho, pg, and ej into a sealed jar and put it in the UC. Nothing was preheated or premixed. The UC that I am upgrading to is $90 instead of $30, but I feel the heater and longer cycle timer (30 minutes vs 8 minutes) will be worth it. Here is a link: 
http://www.amazon.com/iSonic-P4810-Commercial-Ultrasonic-Cleaner/dp/B005GA1I3M/


----------



## RalphieOB (Oct 9, 2015)

I just got my EJ Mix at a GREAT price at http://www.vaporizzy.com
only $25.88 for a 50ml bottle, but I wish I had read this thread first. I totally screwed it up!


----------



## enigmatic.observer (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm 100% illiterate at extracting, but I have access to a high quality butane extract. It's more of a taffy consistency than a shatter, if that matters. 
I recently took up vaping in an effort to quit cigarettes, and I'm now interested in making liquid to ease back on smoking. 
Again, complete noob here, so the qwiso, qwet, etc lingo is lost on me. If anyone cared to explain or link to an explanation, that would be awesome. 
My question is, with this starting material, would I be able to simply mix the material in this ultrasonic cleaner and voila, or would heating, using ethanol, etc be necessary?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 2, 2015)

Used the ultrasonic cleaning method to mix the solution, with heat it worked awesome! I got the cheap one but an added heater would have been nice..also longer cycles would be ideal. Not going to lie I butchered the first round as the globs of shatter where not dissolving as fast as I wanted so I may or may not have added far to much heat via microwave... It was smoking haha. Pretty sure I destroyed the potency of said batch, but it's all part of the learning curve for a child. 

The batch I'm working on now has me destroyed on the couch, it was a very enjoyable experience for me. I've only used the vapeure mix and their flavors mixed with vg. I didn't want to cover up the NLxcritical taste but couldn't taste anything else so I may have nailed it with a honey mango flavor combination. Either way I'm making more oil tomorrow to make more juice the next day!


----------



## outwezt (Dec 7, 2015)

@crawlintbss @GrowinDad 

Thanks for the insights guys. I will have some de-waxed bho work with here very shortly. I'm wondering if I can save some coin and just use USP PEG 400 instead of EJmix. Since I'm working with BHO I'm leaning towards @crawlintbss recipe of .5ml EJmix (or in my case PEG 400), 1ml PG, and 1 gram of bho.

Also @GrowinDad how does your ratio break down into weight? Since I'm working with BHO it's a little hard to measure volume.

Any thoughts on this? Your input is greatly appreciated.

outwezt (aka outwest on many other canna forums)


----------



## GrowinDad (Dec 7, 2015)

I honestly never weigh anything. I have read that 1g roughly = 1 ml but can't verify. And obviously moisture content would have a huge impact on that.

I tried out PEG400 once, but that was prior to trying the EJ Mix. It didn't seem to work as well from memory...


----------



## Victor Vaperight (Dec 8, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> I honestly never weigh anything. I have read that 1g roughly = 1 ml but can't verify. And obviously moisture content would have a huge impact on that.
> 
> I tried out PEG400 once, but that was prior to trying the EJ Mix. It didn't seem to work as well from memory...


You could probably use the 400 but you'd probably have to do a ratio mix of 7-3 with some VG for it to work. On another note, I've discovered Mt. Baker. A beautiful little website with the best vape mixes I've seen. I'm going to try their unflavored 70-30 mix and start mixing it with some of their flavors and see how everything binds and try to eliminate using EJ. Was getting a bit of separation when I started playing around with adding extra PG/VG to get some volume. Last batch was a straight 50/50 mix using EJ with some Puff Majic Gummy Bear flavored blend and some Mt. Baker Berry Blast. I Gr of some nice Kosher Crumble, 25 drops EJ, 15 drops Puff Majic, 10 drops Mt. Baker Berry. Microwave for 10 seconds TWICE, stirring between each heating, remove and stir well. Using 1.5 ml pipettes, I get 3ml of vape oil of a very high quality, tastes great, and kicks your ass. Smells like whatever I mix it with too, so I vape anywhere, with impunity.....*live in CA... Questions? Buellar, Buellar?


----------



## outwezt (Dec 8, 2015)

EJ has PEG 400 (plus some other PEG viscosities as I understand). Without any PEG, your solution will separate. SkunkPharm used a homogenizer with VG, and it still separated.

outwest


----------



## Victor Vaperight (Dec 8, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> I honestly never weigh anything. I have read that 1g roughly = 1 ml but can't verify. And obviously moisture content would have a huge impact on that.
> 
> I tried out PEG400 once, but that was prior to trying the EJ Mix. It didn't seem to work as well from memory...


It suddenly came to me today, that I should try the UNFLAVORED Mt. Baker 70-30 mix in my next batch, and use NO flavor. I wonder if it will taste AND smell like "God Forbid" hash.....??? I'm going to hope the "plastic" taste EJ is so well known for, is gone with the new brand of unflavored..???


----------



## outwezt (Dec 8, 2015)

Victor Vaperight said:


> It suddenly came to me today, that I should try the UNFLAVORED Mt. Baker 70-30 mix in my next batch, and use NO flavor. I wonder if it will taste AND smell like "God Forbid" hash.....??? I'm going to hope the "plastic" taste EJ is so well known for, is gone with the new brand of unflavored..???


If you read through this thread you'll see people that are using a tiny about of EJM to dilute the BHO/QWET/QWISO then adding a little bit more PG to get the viscosity right and kill the PEG taste in the EJM. My only concern with using a PG/VG mix would be that the VG would still cause some separation in time. Someone on another forum uses 70/30 PG/VG and microwaves it and likes it. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## GrowinDad (Dec 8, 2015)

I am a Mt Baker Vapor fan. Best place for ecig juices - cheap if you buy the largest size. And to get a flavor in 100% PG, no better place. 

Victor, I am sorry but in every experiment I have tried with VG, separation. I was once out of town and ran out of atmomizers. So I dupmed out a nic tank to put in my ejuice. It separated from the residual VG. Maybe micro makes a difference, I havbe not tried that one...


----------



## ColaCube (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey up all
Sorry to jump in on the discussion in this newbie manner.
Not too clued up on all the terms used for different methods so bit of a heads up for you all.

Anyway tried making so ISOvape to cut out the spliffs but although my iso oil was very successful my vape juice just split.. with id say around a third been absorbed with the 50/50 mix VG/PG so yeah fail.

Ordered some EJ Mix and so i'm lead to understand its a 1ml to 1g oil mix? also how long would one heat it up in a microwave oven for?
Id also like to add some of my purchased mint (medium nicotine) vap liquid to cover the taste of the EJ Mix i've read about so much plus have my hit of nicotine until the habit kicked.

First batch of iso oil pictured.


----------



## ColaCube (Dec 13, 2015)

4ml x 2g ISOOil
it's taken to the 50/50 mix... id drawn through the oil into the yellow juice ran it through my VBOX Vapouriz and although taken quiet some puffs on it found it quite a nice effect


----------



## GrowinDad (Dec 13, 2015)

Read through the early pages and posts. You can't use VG. That is your problem.

If you want to make a nic version, you need to get juices that are all PG. Mt Baker Vapor sells them that way.


----------



## ColaCube (Dec 13, 2015)

GrowinDad said:


> Read through the early pages and posts. You can't use VG. That is your problem.
> 
> If you want to make a nic version, you need to get juices that are all PG. Mt Baker Vapor sells them that way.


yeah i did start reading but got losted in all the different terms used been new


----------



## finlard (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm joining the discussion. I've never did any eliquid up to now, but I've gathered some info on the web and tried a couple of experiments. I am planning to do a QWETH, but to avoid loosing the product I've tried first to solubilize olive oil instead, assuming that the solubility of this organic oil will be comparable (indeed olive oil is an excellent solvent). From pure products:
- PG separates
- PEG200 solubilizes
- PEG400 solubilizes
- 1-3-propanediol separates as PG.
I'm going to try mixtures of PG and PEG200/400 to see the maximal amount of PG with still solubilization. I guess that EJ mix is around a 1:3:4 mixture of PEG200EG300EG400 and some PG (unknown conc.) from the figure 4 of this publiation http://www.mdpi.com/1660-4601/12/8/9988 
I want also to try mixtures of PEGs with 1-3-propanediol (called also propanol or omega-propanediol) since it is supposed to be a better solvent for nicotine than PG (1-2-propanediol). Some new eliquid are made with it, and I really like the taste (as opposed to PEGs).

I'm also running an experiment with a cold infusion of buds in 1-3-propanediol for ~2 months. Do you know if anyone tried infusion with mixture of PG and PEG200/300/400 for long times? These infusions are supposed to be a good alternative to solvent extraction, even if the end concentration is lower. 

Last question: for the QWETH extraction, is it really necessary to evaporate all the alcohol before mixing with PG/PEGs? I don't care if there is a bit of ethanol in the final product. This would avoid the scrapping and melting step.


----------



## Victor Vaperight (Dec 14, 2015)

ColaCube said:


> Hey up all
> Sorry to jump in on the discussion in this newbie manner.
> Not too clued up on all the terms used for different methods so bit of a heads up for you all.
> 
> ...


Using small glass pyrex bowl, mix (I use crumble) 1 gr to 30 drops. Microwave on high for 10 seconds. Remove and stir thoroughly. Microwave on high 10 more seconds. Remove, stir well, and then I use 1.5 ml pipettes for sucking the oil out of the bowl. Minimum drops of EJ mix to 1 ml seems to be 15. A mix of 15 drops EJ and 15 drops vape liquid should do well with no separation....
.


----------



## ColaCube (Dec 15, 2015)

Victor Vaperight said:


> Using small glass pyrex bowl, mix (I use crumble) 1 gr to 30 drops. Microwave on high for 10 seconds. Remove and stir thoroughly. Microwave on high 10 more seconds. Remove, stir well, and then I use 1.5 ml pipettes for sucking the oil out of the bowl. Minimum drops of EJ mix to 1 ml seems to be 15. A mix of 15 drops EJ and 15 drops vape liquid should do well with no separation....
> .


Victor thank you my friend taking time reply to my newbie question.
soon i've done this i'll let you know how it went


----------



## Lorque (Feb 11, 2016)

qwertility said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to share my recent success and follow up with @GrowinDad regarding the information he was kind enough to share with me about his technique.
> 
> I was very interested in GrowinDad's technique that he described earlier so I bought the same exact mixer he linked and some dropper bottles. I was very impressed with how well this method worked, however it was just a little messy as the high power of the mixer caused a little to overflow and leak down the side of the bottle. Even though it was a very small amount, I don't like losing precious liqweed. Also, I'm a little impatient when it comes to purging the ethanol used to to get the oil into the dropper bottle.
> 
> ...


Just wondering if anyone else has tried this method only without the EJMix. I'm currently doing small trials, using a decent amount more PG:BHO ratio that anyone else here seems to be doing, as I'm not necessarily going for potency as my #1 goal, but rather to make a solution that does not settle/lose uniformity (as seems to be the problem with VG, though I'd prefer to vape with VG). Currently am attempting trials with the Ultrasonic Cleaner, and after one 8 min run through, there wasn't as much mixing as I had expected, so using the glass screw top container with my mix, and a large coffee mug, I ran a sort of double boiler but the temperature was closer to 150 or so degrees, as I'm not sure what kind of temperatures the glass can withstand. Doing that appeared to mix moreso than before, and I'll be running through a good more number of cleaner cycles, as Qwertility says he had done eight different 8 minute cycles. Any feedback would be great. I'll let you guys know of my success or otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## Victor Vaperight (Feb 23, 2016)

ColaCube said:


> Victor thank you my friend taking time reply to my newbie question.
> soon i've done this i'll let you know how it went


Update 2/23/16. Tired of trying to hide bad taste with flavors, I'm always on the look for a new and improved way of infusing my concentrate into an easily vapable juice. Recently while on Amazon I stumbled across DBmixPro. I think I'm done looking. Used their suggest 2-1 mix ratio and have been enjoying it for about a week now. No separation, and I'm sure i could drop the mix a bit to make it stronger, but I like the viscosity of the 2-1, so that's what I am using. So using 70 drops to 1 gr (crumble), I filled 3 plastic pipettes up to the neck w/ nice, golden, non flavored vape juice. Whole process takes less than 5 minutes using microwave. Mix in small pyrex bowl, nuke 10sec, remove/stir, nuke 10 sec, remove/stir/suck into pipettes. Seal neck of pipettes with heat and throw them in drawer for later use...
Just my 2c gentlemen. And with that, I think I'm out.


----------



## TJ baba (Mar 8, 2016)

Anyone have a solid process for making good e liquid? I have bubble hash, what is the best micron to use for this?


----------



## stickyicky77 (Apr 6, 2016)

TJ baba said:


> Anyone have a solid process for making good e liquid? I have bubble hash, what is the best micron to use for this?


1 g RSO or BHO to 35 drops of PUFF MAJIC for pre-flavored http://shop.majicvapors.com/liquid-mixers.html or you can use DB Mix for unflavored http://www.amazon.com/DBmixPRO-Professional-Herbal-Extract-50ml/dp/B0190TJFMU?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00 then add a few drops of any flavor . You can use EJ MIX http://www.amazon.com/EJMIXTM-ORIGINAL-Liquidizer-Medical-PEG400/dp/B01CK32JXU?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00. Stir and Microwave for 10 seconds then stir and use a syringe to load into vape tank. You might want to dissolve the hash freezing cold ever clear over night and the put in a pan and boil off the ever clear on low heat. You will end up with oil that you can mix easier.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Apr 9, 2016)

Don't know what y'all are talking about using all them additives and such. I am just using an alcohol extract mixed with kosher PG/USP, barely warmed. I'm not having any problems keeping my mix from separating. I only make it up as I need it. Enough for about a week's worth of vaping at the most. 

Hitting on this bad boy now!


----------



## Vette57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi Grow Goddess,Ive read your posts and agree. In my case, my experiments have become better through trials and errors,including lost money and batches due to clumping,runnyness,lost potency, etc. I also highly agree with Growing Dads posts that separation always occured for me when using VG. So now my method I will call quick & easy. I have an amber glass bottle with a screw top,holds approx 4-5ML. I have my 1 gram of wax,butter,crumble,or shatter from my local dispensary ,put it in the bottle,tighten the cap and heat the glass vial with cigarette lighter and shake vigorously until wax turns into liquid,then open vial and add 1-1 1/2 ML of USP PG,then i will microwave a 1/2 cup of water to a rolling boil remove from micro oven and toss the vial in the hot water,or if in a real hurry just heat the vial again with the lighter untill the runnyness is at the right consistency visually according to previous succesfull batches.Shaking the vial when hot is important,i've seen mixing occurs better when heated.I have used EJ mix before with this recipe i would have added 5 drops only,but my version seems to hold together the whole time my tank is full,without using EJ mix Total amount of mixture is about 2-2 1/2ML of ejuice added to my tank will get me through 3-4 weeks of use.So now I Need advice on how to mix dry keif into ejuice,it is the consistency of brown sugar pressed between your fingertips,you can press it together but it also falls apart easy.I've tried my 1 to 1 ratio mix and overnight the keif absorbed all of the PG?? so now I added 2ml more of PG and it is suspended in a liquid jello stage resemblance to a lava lamp. My warming method didnt work this time,I think I will have to try the warm water bath method then filtering out the impurities,but I'm wondering how much more PG do I have to add in order to reach my desired ejuice consistency? plus by that time,will I have lost all my potency because of doubling or trippling my PG to wax ratio? I read a post where someone mixed 3grams keif to 24ML of PG/VG is this possible,I,m thinking that this guy was a lighweight because I really like the 1-1 or 1-2 ratio at the most. Any advice is apreciated, plus can anyone link me to an amazon or ebay vendor that sells fine mesh screens for filtering fine keif/hash plant material,or will coffee filters be sufficient? thanks all.


----------



## GrowinDad (May 1, 2016)

I would try dissolving the kief in some ethanol. As little as possible. Then let it sit out and or heat most of the alcohol out and then add PG...


----------



## Dune91x (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello there folks, first post here. I would like to share my experience. I stopped smoking tobacco but I wanted to keep smoking weed, or at least get a good taste and get high, which I believe is what we all looking for here. As some of you probably did also, I tried to do fully green joints, I tried pipes, bongs, water bongs, weed vaporizers.. The only thing that kept me going for a while was making green joints with a small amount of tobacco, like 80% green - 20% tobacco, that kept me going for a while but while I was doing it that I start to do some research on vaping, since I was using normal flavors to fill the gap of nicotine ( the cigarette with morning coffee or with a beer and friends.. ), I started thinking about using the same for joints.

After a lot of trial and error, and quite some money wasted I came to some conclusions, hopefully it will make some other people life cheaper. First conclusion, you wont get a nice mix out of PG/VG mix, you either need ethanol or PEG400 to get it soluble. I like to vape a lot, so my ratio is around 2-3ml of PEG400 on a 1g of 93% oil extract ( minium wax residue, no need to filter, keeps your coil healthy ), and then disolved it into 7ml of 80/20 PG/VG solution ( so mix of chemicals is around 10ml x 1gm of quite pure oil ). This mix never falls apart, taste is quite good and the high depends of the decarb process, I decarb it while I'm mixing it, which consist mostly on keeping the mix at around 170-180ºC for around 20min, this gets you quite a psychotropic feel, if you want a more relaxing feel, more CBN/CBD concentrate, apply less heath, 100-120ºC will do the trick, it will get you more relaxing and anti-convulsion/anti-psychotic effects. Temperature is really important with the effect, 170-180ºC convert THC-A into THC, else you are only consuming CBN/CBD, which gives you a different effect. This is taking into consideration you are using either ethanol or butane to get the extract, both process dont decarb thc.

PD: Point being is nice to see you guys are using the same methods I found out after a lot of trial and error, I wish I'd found this thread sooner :/

PD2: I'm also starting to hate the taste of burnt weed, not sure why, but this tastes way better when you've been smoking for some time.


----------



## sockfilter (Jul 1, 2016)

Good Day all, I have read though this thread heaps and based on my simple hands on experiments, I have come to the same conclusion as most, extracts will not hold in VG and only about 24hrs in my PG before it falls out and becomes unstable.. 

Have been scouring the web for PEG400 that is remotely cost effective with not much luck.. Yes I am aware of all the products that are available that are ready for extracts and remain stable, however my ADHD has kicked in and on a quest to figure out how to make my own juice stable w/o the retail markup. I get in the mindset of if it ticks, turns, runs or whatever, then I want to know why and how..lol

So this has lead me to question:
D-Limonene as a carrier agent.

Has anyone given this a shot? Yes the Flash point is very low at 48°C and a boiling point of 178°C which is not bad, however my thinking is just enough heat to melt the extract, add in enough D-Limonene as a carrier agent that it will HOLD in a undetermined amount of PG solution.

Has anyone given this a go as of yet? Thoughts, Concerns and/or Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## GrowinDad (Jul 5, 2016)

Have not. Of course it likely won't create a vape cloud but who cares...

With that said.. If you read the whole thing, then you see that one drop per ml of oil of EJ Mix is all you need to keep it 100% stable, using PG for the rest. PG is cheap. So yes, I paid some crazy price for one bottle of EJ Mix, but at the rate of use, it will last forever...


----------



## Scotch089 (Jul 6, 2016)

straight PG though, with EJ.. how rowdy is that?


----------



## outlier (Aug 9, 2016)

Great thread GrowinDad! Can't stand the taste of ejmix and could not find anything to hide/mask it either. It's like trying to cover a dog turd with deodorant... lol

I have found that the cleaner my qwiso is, the more stable my mixes seem to stay using just pg. Read a lot of posts by @qwizoking on how to make nice quality qwiso and that by far has been the biggest factor in my ejuice experimentation.

Shatter quality qwiso that melts at room temp is the shit. It mixes with pg like they were made for each other. I can get it to mix by just swirling the pg around the bowl. Any problems mixing and your extract is not clean/pure enough IME. Washed too long, washed to hard/viscously, washed with non-frozen iso/green are about the only things you can do wrong with qwiso. Oh and yes, keeping everything cool while it passes through the coffee filters also makes a huge difference as it can take a while (esp with 2 filters).
Nothing sweeter than concentrate made from properly cured gear either


----------



## Nancy_Miller (Oct 26, 2016)

Dune91x said:


> As some of you probably did also, I tried to do fully green joints, I tried pipes, bongs, water bongs, weed vaporizers..


Magic herb vaporizers http://gypsyvapes.com/herbal-smoke-herb-vaporizer fit well for a good mj puff, plus there are hybrid models for vaping both wax and old good weed. I’m not very much into mj now, even trying to lower nicotine down to none in ejuices


----------



## not4n (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey gang,
So I bought some Dab Mix (pretty much the same thing as EJ Mix). Instructions say to use 2:1 dab mix to concentrate. Great, so I warmed and mixed and warmed and mixed....perfect! Now this is going to be some pretty potent stuff. Can I add 70VG/30PG ejuice mix to this? I'm off to work now, but am hoping to have an answer later today. I don't want to add it and bugger it all up, so I will leave it as is. It made about 1.5-2 ml's. But I want to dilute it to take some of the 'hard hittingness' away. Any info would be great. I've googled all night and couldnt find a definitive answer. 
Thanks much!


----------



## not4n (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, days later, here's where we're at. I mixed a proper ratio of Dab Mix to concentrate. Which was 2:1 DabMix:Concentrate. I used the weight of 1 gram of concentrate (Bubba Kush purged shatter) to 2 grams weight of DabMix solution (weighed on a 0.00 digital scale). I had a metal shot glass that I received as a promotional gift when purchasing a bottle of Sailor Jerry. I made the mix in that. I had my heating element on 0.8-1.0 (lowest of the low...I could touch it with my hand...it was hot...but not stupid)...I held the metal shotty to the element for a couple seconds at a time while mixing vigorously. I have a microwave, but refuse to use it. Today I filled my sub-ohm tank on my eleaf30 with the mix.....used abut 2 mls to get my tank reasonably full. Let it settle for a few minutes and took a pull at 10w. It was pretty good. I was worried about diluting it, but diluting too much could take the "punch" away. So without finding an answer, I decided to let it ride and hit it as is. My g/f and I both had 3 nice pulls each and are feeling nice and lifted. Doesn't have the same type of high as smoking...but I definitely feel the breeze, if you know what I'm sayin'...lol.


----------



## not4n (Nov 19, 2016)

My advice is to just follow the directions. Only add minimal amounts of flavour. DO NOT DILUTE WITH EJUICE!!! It will lose too much potency. Mixing vg/pg ejuice is not necessary. From what I have read, adding any vg or pg might make the mix separate. I can't remember which one to avoid and as to what ratios. But there is no need for diluting


----------



## sent2 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey everyone I see I am late to the party but at least i made it lol

This thread is full of win, so maybe someone can tell me what to do with my failed first attempt before finding this thread, I used 40 grams bud in 240 ml food grade VG in the magic butter machine for 12 hours bud was not decarbed. tastes great doesnt get u high for sheet tho is this just a wasted 40gs?


----------



## grower64 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello does anyone know what the most potent pg flavoring u can get or what about concentrated terps r they superr strong?


----------

